# First ever mk1 tt quad bi-xenon headlight retrofit lots of p



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Hi to all, been a while since I've posted anything but now I got something good. I have a 2001 Audi tt 225. I've done some things to it like painting the roof black, and putting on an s line front bumper off the v6 tt. Recently it was hit while parked in the street during my lunch break. Front bumper was damaged and one headlight popped out and lens cracked. So since the car came with xenon lights from factory and no replacement lenses are available, I bought 2 brand new halogen hella units baked them open and swapped all the internal wiring and self leveling motors. Everything is direct swap all you have to do is use a dremel to cut a whole for the xenon ballast connector. Now for the fun part the retrofit of 2 bixenon projectors in each headlamp. 






















Halogen and xenon units side by side left one is the xenon 








Halogen unit has a marked section for the ballast connector all that has to be done is cut it open








Like so 








Headlamp bezel shaved reflector color coded to roof








Osir Clear lens installed








Box of goodies from the retrofitsource.com








Ruff mock up of projectors 
















Also ruff mock up have to paint the high beam reflector bowl and do proper aiming 








Shrouds painted and installed on high beam spot projectors
Both projectors will be wired to light at the same time. 








Painted reflector bowl and shroud 








Everything trimmed down, the tt housing is tight so the only projectors that fit are the morimoto mini h1's with d2s adapter wires.








Here's just a sneak peak of the light output on only one projector lit up. 








Very tight this will get cleaned up. 








secondary ballast relay harness soldered into the low beam signal wires looks stock. 








Secondary ballast mounted. 








Temp mock up for aiming 








More to come stay tuned.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well impressive some nice work undertaken there sir


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome stuff...well done mate your attention to detail is impeccable.... 

Damien.


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, it's been a month in the making, unfortunately working on other peoples cars takes precedence over mine lol.


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Wiring cleaned up. 








































Test fit once again. 
Everything is good to go pretty much 
Just have to align the lights properly, and make sure the high beam projector clears the bezel.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Now these would be worthy conversion's that would not look or effect the OEM look of the TT, but
would give it what should have been there in the first place. Excellent write up and dedicated methodical
work in progress.

Would be interested to see if they were marketed, price/shipping e.t.c.to UK.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work you need to start making kits


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice work!

Out of interest, how long do you think the main beam xenons will last given they are switched and flashed unlike the dip beam?

Brian


----------



## djsmudge (Apr 24, 2011)

Tritium said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Out of interest, how long do you think the main beam xenons will last given they are switched and flashed unlike the dip beam?
> 
> Brian


Most of the reason why they are not fitted onto high beams!


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the praise. I'm definitely looking to make kits for future sales, once I have it set up the way I want it, I'll be able to give a price, it is quite labor intensive and takes some time aiming and alignment. The factory projectors are horrible they are hazy and aren't clear, oems are discarded and in there place go 2 bi-xenon projectors which give a crisp sharp cutoff. The bulb life isn't affected what so ever the, the projectors have flaps that are controlled by solenoids which are activated when you flash the high beams. 








High beam spot projectors mounted into the reflector bowl, hole drilled in bowl for
High beam solenoid wiring. 








Specialty cnc brackets for low beam
Spot projector 








Both projectors mounted 
















Crisp cutoff

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rlyuwt


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

love this!


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

Gotta have this with drl's


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Great work


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Nomadiccustoms

Can you explain a bit more about the flaps you mention when flashing high beam? Doesnt the tube still have to ignite and extinguish ? - Sorry if I'm being thick here so bear with me.

I can imagine a number of people being interested in a kit. Would these comply with UK /EU regs - I'm sure there's a Eurocrat waiting with his red pen!! :roll: Don't mean to put a downer on your achievement, just thinking ahead.
I see your US based so i assume you will be able to produce a left side road kit?
My only worry for you would be the impact of import duty and VAT on top of you delivered price.

In any event brilliant work, please do keep us posted on developments!

Brian


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Hey Brian
In terms of the uk there are projectors made specifically for the eu market which are right hand drive. I'll take a picture of the flaps when I get into work that way everyone has a better understanding of what I'm talking about. 
Feliks.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hhjuml


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Impressive mod 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Normally with bi-xenons, the solenoid controlled flap is used to change between high and dipped beam. There is a separate halogen 'flash to pass' bulb that's only used when flashing the lights.


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Hey all small update, had the front bumper completely shaved and finished off the lights.







had the wheels powder coated as well.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

These are great well done.

Pics look good but get some up with the lights on so we can see what they actually work like


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Hate to say it after all your hard work but that number plate spoils the look of the front end - too assymetric for my taste.

Brian


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

Id love a set of these for a RHD car! If you think about making these let me know!!!


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

@brian I agree the front plate kills the whole look but I have no choice. Other wise some one has to pay those tickets lol. I will post pictures of them on tomorrow


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

@chrissy I can build you a set for rhd do you currently have factory hid's in your car?


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

I wish I still lived in Greenpoint so I could come to your garage and have a good look at the excellent job you've done.


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

@nomadiccustoms, yes I have factory Hid's/xenons. That would be pretty sweet!! What sort of cost would be involved?


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

@chrissy. Just the parts are around $500 dollars before labor and shipping. Labor is about 3 days to a week depending on paint and other options like halos or led daytime running lights and led turn signals in the lower reflector. I will post pictures of the out put later on.


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

May i ask where did you get Osir Clear lens for repeaters ......i would love to go this path of yours and to used the repeaters as a day light/repeater combo


----------



## TTquick (Apr 19, 2014)

@Nomadiccustoms I see that your shop is in Brooklyn? I live on the Island and would like to see the retrofit you did if at all possable..? Thanks for any info


----------



## LiquidMetalTT (Jul 4, 2015)

Absolutely love these headlights I want some! !!!!


----------



## LiquidMetalTT (Jul 4, 2015)

Does anyone know anybody that does these mods ?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I have got a kit for converting the main beam to HID, just waiting for my LED projecTT to progress to the point I need to take the headlights out to fit it all in one go...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Does the Mk1 have a separate flash to pass bulb? If not, I'm not sure how a HID kit is going to handle being momentarily ignited whenever you flash your lights. It probably won't do their life expectancy much good, but even worse they might not even light quickly enough for anyone to realise you've flashed them.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Spandex said:


> Does the Mk1 have a separate flash to pass bulb? If not, I'm not sure how a HID kit is going to handle being momentarily ignited whenever you flash your lights. It probably won't do their life expectancy much good, but even worse they might not even light quickly enough for anyone to realise you've flashed them.


Or you could use the american version of flashing, I.E. raise your middle finger real high up and swear at them


----------

